

An Apology from America OffLine (1994) - danso
http://jimromenesko.com/2015/05/12/remember-when-aol-was-just-too-popular/

======
dasil003
The astonishing thing is that this could make Newsweek if there were only 15k
simultaneous users. But I guess a lot of people had tried getting online as a
curiosity, but there wasn't a huge concurrent load.

At the time I had a university account and was safely ensconced in my free
shell account irc'ing and mud'ing all night.

------
ericras
And this is almost three years before the huge traffic jam that occurred when
they went from pay-per-hour to unlimited:
[http://thisdayintechhistory.com/12/01/aol-goes-
unlimited/](http://thisdayintechhistory.com/12/01/aol-goes-unlimited/)

------
jadei
I bought an Earthlink software box at a computer store around 1995. Then after
that I used mindspring for dial-up. Never used AOL but got tons of Cd's in the
mail...

------
brandon272
I was on CompuServe.

~~~
JeremyMorgan
Me too! you should email me! 73127,535@compuserve.com

~~~
ChuckMcM
And the thing I found amazing about compuserve email addresses that they were
from the DEC program,project tuples that DEC used to identify users, and that
compuserve users just slotted email addresses into things like telephone
numbers where you didn't expect any relationship between what you typed and
the person you connected to, of course you needed a directory for that, just
like the phone book :-)

